# Alexandria to end free parking for disabled



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2010)

Alexandria to end free parking for disabled

Disabled drivers will no longer be able to park at metered spots in Alexandria without paying, NBC 4 reports.

Beginning in September, the city will start charging them to pay at metered spaces.

Currently, drivers with a placard for the disabled could park at meters free of charge. But the city says it can no longer afford to do so.

By Monica Norton  |  June 18, 2010; 11:06 AM ET

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local-beat/Alexandria-Tells-Disabled-Drivers-To-Pay-Up-96644089.html

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/local-breaking-news/virginia/alexandria-to-end-free-parking.html


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 19, 2010)

Do the parking meters meet the accessible height/reach requirements?


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

probably less than 48" .. I know the dandy new "pay to park" machines in DC - where you can use a credit card are completely accessible.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 21, 2010)

What's next... short term leases in the cemeteries?

.


----------



## Examiner (Jun 21, 2010)

In my state I think they should do away with the hang from the mirrors HC permits.  Some have HC on their license plates but too many times I have seen questionable people parking in the HC stalls.  Like building code there is limited enforcement around here.  The State should void all HC license plates and mirror permits, start anew with vefication on all who require such privileges with verifiable medical slips before getting a HC license plate and have strict enforcement.


----------



## peach (Jun 21, 2010)

I would park in them when transporting my parents from place to place.. when the spaces were availble for them... never when I drove his car to the VA to see him.. (but I could have since I was driving his car).. enforcement is tough no arguement from me on that..


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 22, 2010)

Examiner said:
			
		

> In my state I think they should do away with the hang from the mirrors HC permits. Some have HC on their license plates but too many times I have seen questionable people parking in the HC stalls. Like building code there is limited enforcement around here. The State should void all HC license plates and mirror permits, start anew with vefication on all who require such privileges with verifiable medical slips before getting a HC license plate and have strict enforcement.


I have to disagree.  Like peach was mentioning, I drove my vehicle to my daughter's college graduation and picked up my father at the airport.  He has COPD and cannot walk long distances.  He brought his hanging placard with him so we could park closer to the various events.  Yes, I could have dropped him off, parked and then gone back to meet him and show him to where we needed to go, but why make him stand out in the heat while I parked the car?

Also, there are temporary situations where a placard will do better than a license plate.  For broken bones, the injury is temporary but no less real.  There a hanging placard with a time expiration is a good idea.

About paying for the parking space: if everyone else has to do it, they city's within its rights to make "everyone" pay.  It would be a nice gesture to offer free parking but by making the accessible space a pay space, it should also reduce the number of freeloaders who want to park there because it doesn't cost them anything.  Now, there's less incentive to have the freeloaders take up the space.


----------



## pwood (Jun 22, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> About paying for the parking space: if everyone else has to do it, they city's within its rights to make "everyone" pay. It would be a nice gesture to offer free parking but by making the accessible space a pay space, it should also reduce the number of freeloaders who want to park there because it doesn't cost them anything. Now, there's less incentive to have the freeloaders take up the space.


i agree with gene here. equal treatment under the law so they should have to pay to park. i am also in favor of same sex marriages, they should have the right to be miserable too :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a HC placard that I use when I need it, usually on days when I have trouble walking long distances. Back injuries and long drives tend to cause me to limp when I get out of the truck. I do not want the plates as I have two vehicles, sometimes rent a car on vacation, or ride with someone else. However, I only use it when it is a very bad day and if I park at a meter, I pay and do not use the placard.

I do get very angry when I find non-HC vehicles parked in the HC spaces, it is just wrong and they should get a ticket. This is one of my pet peeves.

Sue, hopalong casualty


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 23, 2010)

Sue, I love your alias - "hopalong casuality"


----------



## Alias (Jun 23, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> Sue, I love your alias - "hopalong casuality"


Gene -

Thanks, it's appropriate. Some days it's pretty bad and that's when my boss can tell it's me coming down the hall by the cadence of my step. Of course, sometimes he is confused because another co-worker has bad days like me and there are two of us 'gimping around'.  

Sue, yes, I earned that placard!


----------

